# Help!



## bluemtn (Jul 12, 2006)

It's 4 am est, I'm supposed to be at work at 8 am and I can't sleep AT ALL!  I have bouts of insomnia made worse by being hot and sweaty when I try to sleep (like now), and it also doesn't help that every song I've ever heard decides to go through my head!  I have the theme song from "Wonder Years" and Alanis' song, "Ironic" going at the same time!  What do you do for insomnia?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 12, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> It's 4 am est, I'm supposed to be at work at 8 am and I can't sleep AT ALL! I have bouts of insomnia made worse by being hot and sweaty when I try to sleep (like now), and it also doesn't help that every song I've ever heard decides to go through my head! I have the theme song from "Wonder Years" and Alanis' song, "Ironic" going at the same time! What do you do for insomnia?


 
Melatonin and Valerian root.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 12, 2006)

One thing you should not do is stay in bed if you cannot sleep. Try walking around the house or do a quick small chore.  Staying in bed only makes you think about other things.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 12, 2006)

-  try to make a routine that you follow before going to bed so it signals to your brain that it is time to cool down and get in the mind-set for sleeping
-  avoid caffiene before bed
-  avoid the computer an hour before you go to bed
-  avoid books that get you too involved in the plot
-  dim the lights and stay out of brightly lit areas
-  a sleep cd or tape is often helpful because it pulls your mind from racing thoughts and they do not have lyrics for you to think about
-  DO NOT NAP DURING THE DAY!
-  and if you want to...try a tea called "sleepy-time tea" ive found it pretty helpful

-  all else fails...make sure to see your doctor

these are some tips that my doctor gave me when i developed insomnia about 4 years ago...hope this helps


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 12, 2006)

Ambien, Ibuprofen, and a heavy turkey sandwich for me.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 12, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> It's 4 am est, I'm supposed to be at work at 8 am and I can't sleep AT ALL!


How did work go?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 12, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> How did work go?


 
Needless to say, I called in.  Something about working with only 0 hours of sleep didn't sound too hot.  I wound up sleeping for 2 hours, which would've been more if someone didn't wake me up.  Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I wound up sleeping for 2 hours, which would've been more if someone didn't wake me up.


Bummer.

Sometimes when I need to wind down, I have a wee bit of rum. :drinkbeer


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 13, 2006)

Pick up a few hundred pounds and carry it around for while...I do it and I sleep like a baby.

*Sleep like a baby...does that make sense?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 13, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Pick up a few hundred pounds and carry it around for while...I do it and I sleep like a baby.
> 
> *Sleep like a baby...does that make sense?


 
It makes perfect sense to me!  A little bit of an overgrown baby, but I can see it...


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 13, 2006)

Good news!  I slept like a baby myself last night.  I took 2 tylenol pm's just to make sure-  but boy, did I have some weird dreams!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 13, 2006)

You know sometimes I will take a nyquil tab with milk.  That helps.  I once tried playing a video game.  Wow, bad idea.  I also tried the "If the show sucks and is lame, I will fall right to sleep.  No I was wrong about that too.


----------

